# No picture with S-Video (921)



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

Yesterday, I replaced my Sony CRT TV with a Sony 50" SXRD. My hookups were almost identical from one set to another. My wife does not always like to listen to regular TV programming through the surround system, so my original hook up for watching TV was the DVI cable (surround system) and S-Video (TV speakers). I had to purchase a HDMI/DVI convertor in order to watch TV through the HDMI input and it is working fine. When I try to watch TV through S-Video I am not receiving a picture, but I am getting audio. I even tried to use a composite cable for video and still no luck. 

I then tried to run the S-Video to the old TV set and still no picture but sound was there. I have tried many times to reboot the 921 both ways and everything else imaginable. Two calls to Dish have gone unsuccessful. The Dish receiver was not moved or touched at all during the removal and setup of the new set; so it just seems very strange that the video output from those jacks would just die. 

Is there a setting in the menu that I am overlooking which would tell me if the jacks are active or not? Appreciate anyones assistance.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

It sounds to me like you have forgotten that the 921 does not output in HD and SD at the same time. You need to switch to SD to get output on the composit and svideo lines.

I don't understand your statement that you used the DVI cable for the surround system. DVI only supplies video, not sound. Also you say s-video to your tv speakers. S-video is also only for video, not sound.


----------



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

Grandude....thanks for the reply. I never had to switch before to get output via the S-video. I would just switch the input on the TV which corresponded with the output from the 921 and get a signal. The DVI is yes for video only. I run a optical to my A/V receiver for sound. And when I am running S-Video, I am running composite audio to the corresponding input. Still confused since it was working before. 

So suggestion......switch to SD when using S-Video? Will let you know.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dalucca said:


> Grandude....thanks for the reply. I never had to switch before to get output via the S-video.


Did you change the output resolution of the 921? As Grandude points out, the 921 was not designed to output both SD and HD at the same time. There is a diagnostic mode that allows this and maybe that's what you were doing.

I think your approaching the problem incorrectly. You should connect the RCA audio cables to the same input number on the TV as the HDMI and the digital audio cable to the AV system. Don't force your wife to watch downconverted signals just because she's frustrated/confused by your AV system.

When you turn on the AV system, you'll need to turn down the volume on the TV.


----------



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

harsh said:


> Did you change the output resolution of the 921? As Grandude points out, the 921 was not designed to output both SD and HD at the same time. There is a diagnostic mode that allows this and maybe that's what you were doing.
> 
> I think your approaching the problem incorrectly. You should connect the RCA audio cables to the same input number on the TV as the HDMI and the digital audio cable to the AV system. Don't force your wife to watch downconverted signals just because she's frustrated/confused by your AV system.
> 
> When you turn on the AV system, you'll need to turn down the volume on the TV.


Thanks for your input....that was how I had it set up with the prior TV. After I sent my last reply it hit me...doh!! I went ahead and ran the audio to the HDMI input, and the optical to my receiver. With my Logitech Harmony remote, I set up two activities. One to listen via the TV and the other through the A/V receiver. Everything is back to normal. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

What color LED was lit on the 921 when you watch it blue or amber?

The S-Video only works when the amber light is lit. The audio is seperate from any video source and is available on all outputs simultaneously (you may have issues with the digital fiber output if the Dolby Digital settings are not set up correctly for your DD 5.1 receiver).


----------

